# XNXP: I have no idea what type I am please help



## emrys (May 22, 2021)

Hi! I joined personality cafe to gather info about personality types and figure out my MBTI/enneagram type instead of studying for my AP tests. I've taken multiple different tests (Sakinorva, keys2cognition, etc.) and also done research on the functions to try and figure out my type, and I'm 85% sure that I am one of the XNXP types, but I'm struggling to narrow it down from there. The most consistent result I get is INTP, but I keep second guessing whether or not that is correct.

Many people have told me that I seem more like an INFP, and my closer friends have said that I strike them as an ENTP. I think the INFP assumption can possibly be explained by people not really knowing what they're talking about and assuming that the "F" in INFP = empathetic or understanding, because when I am in social situations I try to alter what I say to be "softer" (if that makes any sense). I have heard that it is common for introverts to be seen by others through their main extroverted function because people cannot see their internal dialogue, so that would make sense for my friends to type me as an ENTP (Ne dom) if I am actually an INTP (Ne aux). I do think that I have both high Ti and Fi, so I am not sure what to do with that information.

Here is some info about me that might say something about what type I am:

- I am often described as anti-social or aloof, especially when I was little. To this day, I don't see the point in developing social bonds that mean nothing when we could be doing bigger and better things with our time. However, I do worry about being forgotten or left behind if I do not try to interact with others, and this is one of my main motivators to get outside of my usual social circle (which is just about 4-5 friends)

- I have always worried about life being meaningless, and this can lead to dips in motivation and direction for me. Existential crises are a regular issue for me lol

- The sciences are something that have consistently interested me for my whole life. This is where I am trying to turn my existentialist thoughts into a career in the space or life sciences, things that I am very passionate about. I start to get into the INTP vs. INFP territory here. The sciences are usually things that people associate with INTP's, but I think I look at them in a very INFP-y way. I am interested in how the sciences connect us as individuals to the larger-scale universe, but I am also interested in picking apart how things work through research and analytics.

- Throughout my life, I have been described as the "smart kid" or an overachiever. People would always come to me for homework answers, but that might have just been because they always saw me reading books. I can see where the overachiever thing comes from. Because I struggle with finding true meaning in life, I think that I use work and objective achievements (like grades/test scores or gaining leadership positions) to try and find this possible meaning.

- As said above, I have been a bookworm for my whole life. Younger me was a pretty lonely kid, not that I really cared. I still had a few friends, almost all of us were labeled as the "weird" kids, but I think I would sort of live vicariously through the characters that I was reading about as a substitute for a more normal social life. Also, stories usually have a single purpose and this probably helped me with finding direction temporarily. Now, I also write a sizeable amount of sci-fi short stories (they're not that good).

- Everything I know about socializing is learned behavior. Obviously, everything humans do is learned, but as a kid in elementary I would consciously track what others said that would make them react in certain ways and try to imitate those conversations later. It didn't always work and sometimes it even backfired completely, but it did lead to my identity issues later on in life so that's some great fun.

- My friends say that I can be brutally honest or "out of pocket" sometimes. I don't really know what they're talking about when they say this. The majority of my friends are INFPs, ENFPs, or ISFPs, and I've heard that those types can have very strong inner values so maybe that's where this comes from. I just like to be critical of both sides in every argument, and this can clearly lead to some conflict with people. I try to avoid upsetting others and would never go out of my way to cause issues, but if there is a place and time or a situation reaches a breaking point I will probably be the first to point out a flaw in someone's argument.

Tell me what you think! I'm pretty sure I'm an INTP, but a little voice in the back of my head keeps screaming INFP.


----------



## aerstyu (Mar 3, 2021)

I am seeing traces of Te and/or lack of Fe, but it's hard to tell. Most of what is given here are character traits like aloof, smart or bookworm, and going by just those makes me want to smash the INTP button. But since that would be typing by stereotypes, it is probably inaccurate.

If you answer one of the questionnaires in the forum I could try my hand at typing you, as it makes you go more into depth about how you actually perceive and process things.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

emrys said:


> Hi! I joined personality cafe to gather info about personality types and figure out my MBTI/enneagram type instead of studying for my AP tests. I've taken multiple different tests (Sakinorva, keys2cognition, etc.) and also done research on the functions to try and figure out my type, and I'm 85% sure that I am one of the XNXP types, but I'm struggling to narrow it down from there. The most consistent result I get is INTP, but I keep second guessing whether or not that is correct.
> 
> Many people have told me that I seem more like an INFP, and my closer friends have said that I strike them as an ENTP. I think the INFP assumption can possibly be explained by people not really knowing what they're talking about and assuming that the "F" in INFP = empathetic or understanding, because when I am in social situations I try to alter what I say to be "softer" (if that makes any sense). I have heard that it is common for introverts to be seen by others through their main extroverted function because people cannot see their internal dialogue, so that would make sense for my friends to type me as an ENTP (Ne dom) if I am actually an INTP (Ne aux). I do think that I have both high Ti and Fi, so I am not sure what to do with that information.
> 
> ...



I suggest you go HERE. Copy the questionnaire, paste it into a new post, answer the questions, and post it in the "What's my Personality Type" folder. Others will help you narrow things down from your responses.


----------



## emrys (May 22, 2021)

aerstyu said:


> I am seeing traces of Te and/or lack of Fe, but it's hard to tell. Most of what is given here are character traits like aloof, smart or bookworm, and going by just those makes me want to smash the INTP button. But since that would be typing by stereotypes, it is probably inaccurate.
> 
> If you answer one of the questionnaires in the forum I could try my hand at typing you, as it makes you go more into depth about how you actually perceive and process things.


Thanks!! I answered one of the questionnaires that @tanstaafl28 directed me to. Here are my answers:

1.) Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.

The first thing is that I'm just in my late teens, which I have heard can make results inconclusive for personality tests because most people don't really have a set personality this early on in life. On the other hand, some people use MBTI in a developmental manner so age shouldn't be much of an issue. My doctors also tell me that I exhibit signs of depression and anxiety (although I have never been formally diagnosed), so this might have some influence on my answers. The pandemic has had a pretty big effect on my mental state as well. People that are mentally ill or just aren't in a good spot can often be mistyped as INFPs, so that could be part of why INFP seems like an obvious choice for me.

2.) What kind of person are you and why?

I'm pretty quiet, first of all. I think I am constantly adjusting myself to my environment because I do care about what people think of me, if I'm being honest, and I don't want to come off too strong or too weak. However, I try not to go too far with that and get really close with the people or environments that I have to force myself into out of fear that this will lead to me living some kind of lie.
Another thing I notice is that at my best I am always looking forwards, and at my worst I am always looking back. As someone in their teen years, many of my peers are looking for ways to get a quick rush through alcohol, drugs, or sex, but I don't see the appeal of going out of my way to indulge in these things because they might have negative impacts on me in the future. I would much rather be with a small group of people that I care about a lot or be in a long-lasting, healthy relationship instead of going to huge parties or have lots of one night stands (this doesn't mean that I don't like big parties or outings, I actually love loud concerts and mosh pits. I just prefer smaller settings over these larger settings). When I have too much free time, I tend to get stressed out and agitated until I find something that I can do. This is a big issue because even though having down time makes me anxious, doing work that I don't actually love or doesn't seem to be making an impact on anything stresses me out just as much. None of us have a lot of time on this planet, so I try to make sure that everything I do matters. I hate the fact that I can't do everything I want to do in my short amount of time alive, but it's just something I have to accept.

3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?

I'm not really sure how to answer this, but I have been told that I'm a natural born leader. I come from a school and area where most people aim pretty low for their goals in the future, so I usually have to step up and take control because no one else is willing to and this might be why I get told this so much. If someone else is willing to step up, I would gladly let them do so. My personality type also lines up well with the type 6 enneagram, but this could just be because I can easily become anxious. When I am not stressed, I think I am usually more relaxed and energetic. In group projects, I am always the person that runs it. I'm also always trying to figure out the causation of things, be them social, physical, or mental.

4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?

So here is a list of things that people have used to describe me:

When I worked at a summer camp, I would always be the one left with the younger campers because I had a "calming energy." I totally see where they're coming from with this, but I don't know if I would use this description myself. In most settings, I trust myself to solve it somehow or at least endure it. Either that, or they're just seeing my apathy.
I have been told by many people that I come off as distant or like I live in my own world most of the time. I read quite a lot and spend a large amount of time learning about theoretical concepts or things that don't matter to a lot of people (like astronomy or the worldbuilding of an obscure series)
One of the greatest compliments I have ever received was in my freshman year at a Model UN conference. I had sat back and been quiet for the majority of the conference, but when the time came around to start writing resolutions and persuading people to vote on them, someone said that my value and intellect was "quiet yet fierce." For the entire time that I had been sitting quietly, I had been gathering notes on what other delegates had said and connecting them to my own research. This came in handy when persuading individuals and helped us write really good speeches.
My friends have a very different view on me compared to people that don't know me as well. When I am with my friends, I usually let my more vulnerable side show and I am more clumsy and let myself loose. They still tell me that I think too much and say that I am very "chill," but they are also aware that I can be chaotic and a dense sometimes.

5.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?

I think my life balances order and chaos. I'm one of those people that has spaces that look like a mess to outsiders, but are very organized to me. I don't have a super strong preference between order or chaos. I think I could work fine in either of them, but order definitely makes things easier. However, chaos is very stimulating and keeps me on my toes. In the end, it really depends on my mood when it comes to order and chaos.

6.) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas?

Both. All ideas revolve around core concepts, but these ideas around these core concepts can also lead to new gateways. When exploring ideas, we inevitably open new gateways to ideas that help us expand on the core concepts. I believe I might have an issue of getting side tracked when doing research because when I hear about one thing, I immediately ask questions about that thing even if they might be insignificant, and then that sets me on hour long Wikipedia dives that abandon the first task.

7.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?

I can definitely be obsessive. If I really like something, it might be the only thing I can think of for months and I have to physically restrain myself from bringing it up in conversations. Usually, this subject can be anything from a new scientific discovery, a language, or a story. I try to take what I learn from these things and connect them to things later in life.

8.) What do you like about traveling and what would you do if you could travel anywhere?

Traveling isn't a necessity for me, but I absolutely do not like to stay in one place because it can make me feel stagnant. If I do stay in one place, I like it to be a large city where lots of stuff is going on. I think this is why quarantine has been so difficult for me. Doing international travel is an interesting experience for me as well because I like to hear the languages that people speak abroad. When I do travel, I usually prefer it to be with a few of my close friends.

9.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?

Like travel, I do aspire for prestige and high goals, but they aren't a necessity for me. Although I think me saying that they are not a necessity could just be me trying to stay realistic and emotionally prepare myself in the case that I do not achieve prestige or anything great with my life. If I don't manage to do something meaningful with my life, I am doing to die a very, very disappointed person. Every second I live, I am trying to improve myself to reach my goal. I don't know what my goal is, and I kind of like it that why. It means that no matter how good I might become, I will always be pushing myself to higher standards. If I could do anything, I would like to understand the universe on a greater cosmological scale, which is why I plan to study the space sciences in my higher education.

10.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?

Nearly every test I take says INFP or INTP, but I am weary about those results because I don't think that personality tests are always the most accurate. However, self typing clearly hasn't worked out for me because I think I use every function to some degree, but I can't figure out which ones I use most. Occasionally, I have thought that I could even be a sensor, but it could also just be that I have Se as my trickster function because I have these thoughts when I am stressed out.


----------



## aerstyu (Mar 3, 2021)

Your response to #6 seems Ne-like to me. However I've noticed that tests seem to favor Ne a lot, and I've been typed as an XNTP before because of that.

I think you may have an extroverted perceiving function (Ne or Se) as your dom or aux function (so XXXP), as your answer to #9 shows that you like to keep your options open. This is not to say that introverted perceivers, or XXXJs, cannot be like that, but extroverted perceivers are more likely to take in what information is currently around them (Se takes the info in as it is while Ne tends to branch out new ideas/possibilities from the info). Si would be more set on something based on their trust in past experiences (think of Si as past-oriented and Se as present-oriented) and Ni would be more set on a decision based on a strong, usually singular, vision of what they would like out of something (think of Ni as convergent and Ne as divergent), and from what I read neither Si nor Ni fits too well.



> 7.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?
> 
> I can definitely be obsessive. If I really like something, it might be the only thing I can think of for months and I have to physically restrain myself from bringing it up in conversations. Usually, this subject can be anything from a new scientific discovery, a language, or a story. *I try to take what I learn from these things and connect them to things later in life.*


This sounds very Ne-Si to me.



> 9.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?
> 
> Like travel, I do aspire for prestige and high goals, but they aren't a necessity for me. Although I think me saying that they are not a necessity could just be me trying to stay realistic and emotionally prepare myself in the case that I do not achieve prestige or anything great with my life. If I don't manage to do something meaningful with my life, I am doing to die a very, very disappointed person. Every second I live, I am trying to improve myself to reach my goal. I don't know what my goal is, and I kind of like it that why. It means that no matter how good I might become, I will always be pushing myself to higher standards. If I could do anything, I would like to understand the universe on a greater cosmological scale, which is why I plan to study the space sciences in my higher education.


Te users are typically very outcome-oriented, which is what I'm seeing a lot of here. Being able to adjust expectations based on your logical understanding of the circumstances sounds very Te as well.

---

I'm still not really sure of your type, as I don't see a lot of your judging axes. How do you think you generally process information?

Imagine you're learning a new formula in a math class. Are you fine with just plugging things straight into the formula or do you find it easier when the teacher goes through the process of understanding how a formula works? (answer this in your head and then see spoiler)

* *





Te is probably going to be more comfortable than Ti with just taking the formula and using it - "as long as we get the end result it's fine." Te is generally going to be less concerned with the process. Te users basically use logic to reach goals and outcomes. It is focused on outer, external logical reasoning.

Ti is going to want to understand how the formula works, as it's more process-oriented. As a Ti user myself, I can plug things straight into a formula if I'm on a time crunch, but I'll still feel bothered and wonder, "why does this even work?" Also having an understanding of the process behind the formula helps me remember it more easily.

Think of Ti as a "puzzle" of information stored in someone's mind. Each puzzle piece is a piece of information. If a new puzzle piece fits into the current puzzle, that's like saying the new information is easily absorbed by the Ti user because it fits in and makes sense with what they already know. If the new piece doesn't fit in the puzzle, Ti will try to figure out why and make sense of it, and sometimes it can even flat out reject the information. Ti users basically use logic to create their own inner understanding of things, and they're going to ask, "how does this make sense to ME?" It is an introverted function though, so it's subjective and varies among each user.




Do you judge values based on group ideals or your own? Are you more likely to make decisions based on what accommodates the values of the most people or what aligns with your own inner set of personal values? (answer this in your head and then see spoiler)

* *





Fe is more likely to make decisions based on what they think would accommodate more people. It is focused on the ideas of others. Fe users are more likely to put aside their own beliefs or less popular ones to accommodate more people, so like a "majority rules" sort of thing.

Fi is going to be more focused on inner values. Fi users are likely going to ask themselves, "does this seem like the right thing to do based on my own values?" Like Ti, Fi is introverted and subjective, and therefore it can vary among people. But it can sometimes get confused with Fe. I provided an example of how that can happen in my quote from another thread below.



aerstyu said:


> For example, an Fe user will make a decision based on what accommodates the most people. An Fi user on the other hand will make a decision based on what they think is morally correct, as opposed to what others think. However, Fi can get confused as Fe. For example, an Fi user's moral code may tell them to make a decision based on what accommodates the most people (so it looks like Fe). It's how the person focuses on the values - internally or externally.







If you relate to the two introverted or the two extroverted functions more that's normal among people, but then we can probably discuss more from there.


----------



## emrys (May 22, 2021)

aerstyu said:


> Your response to #6 seems Ne-like to me. However I've noticed that tests seem to favor Ne a lot, and I've been typed as an XNTP before because of that.
> 
> I think you may have an extroverted perceiving function (Ne or Se) as your dom or aux function (so XXXP), as your answer to #9 shows that you like to keep your options open. This is not to say that introverted perceivers, or XXXJs, cannot be like that, but extroverted perceivers are more likely to take in what information is currently around them (Se takes the info in as it is while Ne tends to branch out new ideas/possibilities from the info). Si would be more set on something based on their trust in past experiences (think of Si as past-oriented and Se as present-oriented) and Ni would be more set on a decision based on a strong, usually singular, vision of what they would like out of something (think of Ni as convergent and Ne as divergent), and from what I read neither Si nor Ni fits too well.
> 
> ...


For the first question with the math equations, I usually just plug the numbers in. However, as the class goes on and I get more experience with the formula, I try to figure out how the equation works. This isn't really a necessity for me, but I do enjoy trying to pick it apart. My first instinct is to get the problem done and plug the variables in, but I would still be asking why the problem works the way it does. 

When it comes to Fi vs. Fe, I think either one could fit. The same goes for Ti vs. Te. When I took the keys2cognition and the Sakinorva tests, both of the thinking functions were relatively high for me (only one or two points apart, usually with Ti ahead by a little) and both of the feeling functions were pretty low (my lowest functions, actually). When making decisions, I do try to take other people into account, but when it comes down to it I am willing to call the shots myself. I wouldn't say that I have a super strong moral code that I think everything has to follow, it's more of me asking "how can I stay happy and keep others around me happy to the best of my abilities?," which I think is comparable to the self-preserving function in enneagram. 

With processing information, I think I react with thinking about how it affects me and what I can do about/with it. After my initial processing, I usually try to trace it back to some bigger picture concept. 

Personally I think my dom function might be something introverted, but lmk what you think!! I agree that my aux function might be Ne or Te, but it could be Se as well. When I took tests, Se was actually my lowest function, but those things aren't always accurate so it's totally possible that I was just misinformed by the results.


----------



## aerstyu (Mar 3, 2021)

emrys said:


> For the first question with the math equations, I usually just plug the numbers in. However, as the class goes on and I get more experience with the formula, I try to figure out how the equation works. This isn't really a necessity for me, but I do enjoy trying to pick it apart. My first instinct is to get the problem done and plug the variables in, but I would still be asking why the problem works the way it does.
> 
> When it comes to Fi vs. Fe, I think either one could fit. The same goes for Ti vs. Te. When I took the keys2cognition and the Sakinorva tests, both of the thinking functions were relatively high for me (only one or two points apart, usually with Ti ahead by a little) and both of the feeling functions were pretty low (my lowest functions, actually). When making decisions, I do try to take other people into account, but when it comes down to it I am willing to call the shots myself. I wouldn't say that I have a super strong moral code that I think everything has to follow, it's more of me asking "how can I stay happy and keep others around me happy to the best of my abilities?," which I think is comparable to the self-preserving function in enneagram.
> 
> ...


I think I am leaning a bit more towards the Ti-Fe axis based on your answer, but you definitely have strong Te. I'm thinking INTP with well-developed Te, but I can kind of see IXTJ as well. I'm not seeing a ton of Si or Ni though, and I still think XXXP fits you better.

If we were just looking at the dom and aux functions to keep things simple, I'm guessing XNTPs' thinking process would be to take in information, use their Ne to consider multiple possibilities or implications out of it, and try to fit those ideas from their "brainstorming" into their Ti's inner understanding of things. I'm not really sure how accurate this is since I'm not an XNTP, but this is just how I would assume their thinking process is. To any XNTPs reading this, feel free to correct me if I'm wrong 😄

Weak Se could be an indicator of your inf or maybe PoLR (trickster) function. INXJs have Se inf and INXPs have Se PoLR. Functions, and especially shadow functions it seems, aren't always going to fit perfectly with everyone though. I usually get a decently high score for Ne even though it's supposed to be my PoLR function.


----------



## emrys (May 22, 2021)

aerstyu said:


> I think I am leaning a bit more towards the Ti-Fe axis based on your answer, but you definitely have strong Te. I'm thinking INTP with well-developed Te, but I can kind of see IXTJ as well. I'm not seeing a ton of Si or Ni though, and I still think XXXP fits you better.
> 
> If we were just looking at the dom and aux functions to keep things simple, I'm guessing XNTPs' thinking process would be to take in information, use their Ne to consider multiple possibilities or implications out of it, and try to fit those ideas from their "brainstorming" into their Ti's inner understanding of things. I'm not really sure how accurate this is since I'm not an XNTP, but this is just how I would assume their thinking process is. To any XNTPs reading this, feel free to correct me if I'm wrong 😄
> 
> Weak Se could be an indicator of your inf or maybe PoLR (trickster) function. INXJs have Se inf and INXPs have Se PoLR. Functions, and especially shadow functions it seems, aren't always going to fit perfectly with everyone though. I usually get a decently high score for Ne even though it's supposed to be my PoLR function.


Thanks so much! Your input helps a lot  I was also leaning towards INTP, but I think there's a small possibility that I could be an ISTJ as well


----------

